# Camera Raw 8.7 Release Candidate CC



## Intruder (Oct 3, 2014)

Camera Raw 8.7 Release Candidate is available now for PS CC.  Will this release be compatible with LR 5 CC ?
Eddie


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 3, 2014)

Compatible in what way? There's no issue when the ACR plug-in version is newer than the equivalent version of ACR within Lightroom. LR5.6 is at ACR 8.6 level, so if you install the ACR 8.7RC plug-in there'll be no impact at all on Lightroom, nor will there be an impact when using the "Edit In Photoshop" procedure from Lightroom.


----------



## Intruder (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks Jim, I Downloaded ACR 8.7RC CC and it automatically installed in PS 6 CC but not in LR-5 CC.   LR 5 still has ACR 8.6.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 3, 2014)

Lightroom doesn't use the ACR plug-in, so you can't install it into LR (the ACR engine is embedded within the LR program, so a new version of LR will be needed to get it to the 8.7 ACR level). However, now that the ACR 8.7RC has been released, that might indicate that a Lightroom 5.7 release is also on the horizon, which would be at that ACR8.7 level.

For now, though, there is no compatibility issue as far as Lightroom is concerned.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 3, 2014)

The only reason to install the ACR8.7RC is if you have a new camera or lens that is now supported in this version of ACR. If you do not need the beta for a new camera or lens then patience until Adobe releases the final version of 8.7 is advised.   Most notably ACR8.7RC provides support for the new Nikon D750 but not the new Canon 7DMkII.  Presumably the Camera profiles for the D810 that were broken in ACR8.6 have been updated in 8.7 with the D810 beta camera profiles released since ACR8.6. Although I can find no mention of this in the release notes.


----------



## Intruder (Oct 3, 2014)

OK got the picture now.  I have the new Nikon D-750 so I'll just use PS CC RAW to support my RAW files.


----------

